# S3 Sedan Configurator



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like it just went live on Audi's German website. 

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a3/s3-limousine/motor.html


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yes! Finally!


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll wait for the UK one. My Germans a little rusty . But I would love somebody to translate the options!


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

Canthoney said:


> I'll wait for the UK one. My Germans a little rusty . But I would love somebody to translate the options!


chromes translate on the fly does an ok job


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep, I only use Chrome these days. I need to pull this up on the computer, though, as the mobile experience was... lacking.

It also seems to have a bunch of broken options.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

looks like even for germany it comes with a lot of stuff standard already!


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

Hey Dan, looks like Magnetic Ride is an option in Germany at least?


----------



## FOOMZ18T (Jan 12, 2012)

Did I miss something when they said it was gonna be offered in quattro 6-speed? 

The other engine is quattro S tronic.. so does that mean there is a Manual version? Pardon me if I missed this..


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

v6er said:


> Hey Dan, looks like Magnetic Ride is an option in Germany at least?


Magnetic Ride has continued to be offered in ROW A3s since it was discontinued for U.S. A3s after the 2009 model year due to "lack of orders" of the option.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

FOOMZ18T said:


> Did I miss something when they said it was gonna be offered in quattro 6-speed?
> 
> The other engine is quattro S tronic.. so does that mean there is a Manual version? Pardon me if I missed this..


Germans can choose between transmissions but U.S. A3/S3 buyers will get 6-speed S-tronic equipped models only.


----------



## FOOMZ18T (Jan 12, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> Germans can choose between transmissions but U.S. A3/S3 buyers will get 6-speed S-tronic equipped models only.


Ah I see.. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> Germans can choose between transmissions but U.S. A3/S3 buyers will get 6-speed S-tronic equipped models only.


Depressing news. No manual s3 for NA.

I'm going to speculate about price. In Germany the s4 starts at 55.5k euro. In Canada the s4 starts at 53k cdn. S3 with s tronic is 42k euro so maybe 40-41k cdn??


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

v6er said:


> Hey Dan, looks like Magnetic Ride is an option in Germany at least?


Yeah, I wouldn't count on it for the US. I'll add that to my list of questions to take to LA with me, though. :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> Depressing news. No manual s3 for NA.


Even Audi U.K. has chosen to forgo the manual transmission for their S3 sedan.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't count on it for the US. I'll add that to my list of questions to take to LA with me, though. :thumbup:


So is LA a possibility for the US launch of the A3/S3? Or is it the introduction of features for the Audi line as a whole?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's the US A3-S3 launch, as far as I know. They haven't come right out and said it, but it can be inferred by reading between the lines.

The show website shows five debuts for Audi, and at least one is the A3 as it's confirmed to be there for the special technology expo or what have you (for the LTE AudiConnect gizmo).

I suspect one of the others is the A8 PI, but the other three? Beats me. Technically, the A3 and S3 had their US debut back in March, but I think they're counting LA as official in the "we're finally about to stop jackassing around and really do intend to sell this to US buyers" sense.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I just rechecked the show site to see if Audi had announced their five NA debuts; they haven't.

Porsche has now announced all three of their world debuts, though- Macan, turbo cab 911, and turbo S cab 911. Meh.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

ok thanks.
i do recall reading something about a launch at LA but completely forgot. 

WRX and S3 at LA, Mustang in December, M3/M4 in Detroit in January. i wonder which will disappoint me the most?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> It's the US A3-S3 launch, as far as I know. They haven't come right out and said it, but it can be inferred by reading between the lines.
> 
> The show website shows five debuts for Audi, and at least one is the A3 as it's confirmed to be there for the special technology expo or what have you (for the LTE AudiConnect gizmo).
> 
> I suspect one of the others is the A8 PI, but the other three? Beats me. Technically, the A3 and S3 had their US debut back in March, but I think they're counting LA as official in the "we're finally about to stop jackassing around and really do intend to sell this to US buyers" sense.


Dan what days are you going to be at the auto show, i was planning to to go to the show anyways, would be nice to meet up .


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

i expect a gallery of hundreds of pictures from you guys.

every color, every model, every angle.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

MaX PL said:


> ok thanks.
> i do recall reading something about a launch at LA but completely forgot.
> 
> WRX and S3 at LA, Mustang in December, M3/M4 in Detroit in January. i wonder which will disappoint me the most?


for sure the WRX will disappoint you the most. subaru has a way of butchering every concept they have ever produced. 

maybe audi is bringing the a3 convertible as well?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it just me or does the A3 S-Line (with the piano black accent) look better than the heavily chromed S3 (other than the quad-pipe of course)?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> Dan what days are you going to be at the auto show, i was planning to to go to the show anyways, would be nice to meet up .


I arrive the evening of the 20th and will fly back out on the 24th. The 21st is a press day, and I doubt I'm going to be able to get into that- though I'm still looking for options. I'm hoping to spend my time there on Friday to beat some of the crowds on Saturday if I don't get in on Thursday. 

The friend I'll be staying with has a media pass, so it would be easy for me to get therr on Thursday if I could obtain one as well.



VWNCC said:


> Is it just me or does the A3 S-Line (with the piano black accent) look better than the heavily chromed S3 (other than the quad-pipe of course)?


Not to me, not at all. The chin of the S-line front bumper bothers me.

Black optics may really be where it's at for the S3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Not to me, not at all. The chin of the S-line front bumper bothers me.
> 
> Black optics may really be where it's at for the S3.


I thought the front bumper of the S-Line looks identical to the S3 except for the chrome?

Am I mistaken?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

A3 S-line: http://www.motorbeam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014-Audi-A3-Sedan.jpg
S3: http://media.caranddriver.com/images/13q1/508800/2015-audi-s3-sedan-photo-509628-s-1280x782.jpg


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> A3 S-line: http://www.motorbeam.com/wp-content/uploads/2014-Audi-A3-Sedan.jpg
> S3: http://media.caranddriver.com/images/13q1/508800/2015-audi-s3-sedan-photo-509628-s-1280x782.jpg


Dan, that's a non-S-line A3.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan,

this is the A3 S-Line....so I am right...the front bumper is the same as the S3 except for chrome accent and the badge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBNMLzaQyWQ


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Erg... yeah, I suppose so. Well then it's the base car I don't like. 

To my point, though... the black optics package on the S3 should address your concerns. Also, if it's like the other S cars, it's more of a matte brightwork than what you'd expect from true chrome.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

One more difference- the S3 gets the "platinum grey" radiator grille. The base and S-line cars don't. So the differences are subtle, but they're there between the S-line A3 and the S3.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> It's the US A3-S3 launch, as far as I know. They haven't come right out and said it, but it can be inferred by reading between the lines.
> 
> The show website shows five debuts for Audi, and at least one is the A3 as it's confirmed to be there for the special technology expo or what have you (for the LTE AudiConnect gizmo).
> 
> I suspect one of the others is the A8 PI, but the other three? Beats me. Technically, the A3 and S3 had their US debut back in March, but I think they're counting LA as official in the "we're finally about to stop jackassing around and really do intend to sell this to US buyers" sense.


I expect the 5 debuts are:
A3
A3 cabriolet
S3
Q3
RS7


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Interesting. The RS7 is already available in the US, though.

I think A3 and S3 are given; A3 'vert is probably a safe guess, and the Q3... we know it's coming, but we really haven't seen much about it. I still think the A8 product improvement is in there somewhere.

If articles from the prior two years are any indication, Audi should make their show lineup official in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Started pricing out the car, but man, so many 'options' that here in North America are standard, at least here in Canada, or at least packaged together.

Will just wait for the final,

'S-Line' -> seats + steering wheel
Bang and Olufsen 
LED head lights
Heated seats and mirrors

Stuff like cruise control, start / stop, hill start, I would presume is standard when it gets here. Quickly though it is priced in EUR the same amount as a S4...which is not right at all...it starting to look like a CPO 2012+ S4 is a better way to go

Tough call, as it is today 2012 CPO S4 Premium package here with Nav and 20,000 km, without all the extra fees of having a new car is $49,900, and looking at it would have all the similar options


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Started pricing out the car, but man, so many 'options' that here in North America are standard, at least here in Canada, or at least packaged together.
> 
> Will just wait for the final,
> 
> ...


Resist the urge... resist the urge to try to guess pricing based on Germany's pricing. 

I'm hoping our wait is only another four weeks or so.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

Might be a stupid question, but does the S3 not have power seats? Even my 8P A3 has power seats(well driver side at least), but unless the google translation was messed up it looked like the only power seat option was for lumbar support and everything other adjustment is manual. This seems completely backwards. Even economy cars these days have power seating as an option, if not standard.

Is this the case? If not, does the power seating apply to the upgraded sport seats as well? I really want the sport seats, as they look very cool, and I hear the comfort/support is way better than the stock seats. But it'll be a tough decision if I have to give up power adjustments for it.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Lpforte said:


> Might be a stupid question, but does the S3 not have power seats? Even my 8P A3 has power seats(well driver side at least), but unless the google translation was messed up it looked like the only power seat option was for lumbar support and everything other adjustment is manual. This seems completely backwards. Even economy cars these days have power seating as an option, if not standard.
> 
> Is this the case? If not, does the power seating apply to the upgraded sport seats as well? I really want the sport seats, as they look very cool, and I hear the comfort/support is way better than the stock seats. But it'll be a tough decision if I have to give up power adjustments for it.


Standard Seat: Power Lumbar (optional) and Full Adjustment (optional, but only in combination with power lumbar)
Super Sports Seat: Power Lumbar only (standard)


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks like the base price for the German market is €40.400,00. Without doing any currency conversion and just one for one, I am willing to bet this is what the U.S. market price will be set at as well with it of course being $40k. Yes I know already that during the initial unveiling of both A and S models in New York earlier this year, it was said at $39k, but we all know everything is subject to change. Hopefully I am wrong, but only time will tell.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Lpforte said:


> Might be a stupid question, but does the S3 not have power seats? Even my 8P A3 has power seats(well driver side at least), but unless the google translation was messed up it looked like the only power seat option was for lumbar support and everything other adjustment is manual. This seems completely backwards. Even economy cars these days have power seating as an option, if not standard.
> 
> Is this the case? If not, does the power seating apply to the upgraded sport seats as well? I really want the sport seats, as they look very cool, and I hear the comfort/support is way better than the stock seats. But it'll be a tough decision if I have to give up power adjustments for it.


Also note that the U.S. S3 will be optioned by AoA--Germans obviously get different standard options and add-on choices than we will.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

mike3141 said:


> Also note that the U.S. S3 will be optioned by AoA--Germans obviously get different standard options and add-on choices than we will.


Yep. I hope they put a priority on the super sport seats before putting a priority on additional powered contraptions. Seat spec for the S3 is one of the items on my list to ask about in LA.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

JOES1.8T said:


> Looks like the base price for the German market is €40.400,00. Without doing any currency conversion and just one for one, I am willing to bet this is what the U.S. market price will be set at as well with it of course being $40k. Yes I know already that during the initial unveiling of both A and S models in New York earlier this year, it was said at $39k, but we all know everything is subject to change. Hopefully I am wrong, but only time will tell.


It's immensely difficult to compare, especially with the German build-to-order system where everything, and I do mean EVERYTHING, is an option. Packages like we get in the US are very different. The German configurator allows you to get down to ridiculous details like: do you want scroll wheels+buttons on the steering wheel or not? 

IMO - that's a bit nuts.

We know that for certain we're going to have the following standard:

MMI interface
Power seats
Bluetooth
Pre-sense basic
Leather
Sunroof
Cruise Control
Paddle shifters
DIS
Dual Zone climate control (assumption on my part)
IIRC - 18" wheels

As for what the S model will get over the standard model - while it would be nice to get the top end seats like the S4 gets, I wouldn't be surprised if we get the S-Line seats to keep the price down and to also give them some additional wiggle room via-a-vis the RS3.

In many ways we're really spoiled with options and pricing in the US. No doubt it drives the German execs batty.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> It's immensely difficult to compare, especially with the German build-to-order system where everything, and I do mean EVERYTHING, is an option. Packages like we get in the US are very different. The German configurator allows you to get down to ridiculous details like: do you want scroll wheels+buttons on the steering wheel or not?
> 
> IMO - that's a bit nuts.
> 
> ...


That error on Audi's part would bring me dangerously close to walking away from the car. Seriously.

If they're already packing all that stuff into the base A3, they've got to have somewhere to go upward with the S3. The seats are one of the most critical upgrades besides quattro and an up-rated motor, IMO.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

completely agree Dan. if they dont offer those supersport seats on the S3, this is a no buy for me.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the Super Sports seats will be an option *only* on the S3. It would be a wise financial move to force buyers into the higher tier vehicle if they want that option - similar to what MB did with the Recaros on the CLA250 vs AMG.

I'm not a huge fan of how a Euro-spec A3 can be optioned in such a way that it's virtually identical to the S3 in both the interior and exterior - the only real visual differences become the exhaust, badges and, depending on which you pick, the wheels.

With respect to Dan's point on the RS3, I'd hazard a guess that Audi would create another optional seat, similar to what they did on the previous RS3. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the previous-gen A3 never had a Super Sports seats option. It was only on the RS3 that you were able to upgrade to a different seat entirely.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I believe you're correct on both points, Leke. I also agree with your assessment of European A3 options.

I really will be surprised if we don't see standard super sport seats on the US S3. They're standard in the S4 and S5 in this market as a means of differentiating the A and the S. They aren't even optional on the As that I know of.

The overall shape of the S3 super sport seat seems very similar to the S4 and S5 seat profile, so it's not like it's the reinvention of the wheel for the US market. Supposedly the seat covers are interchangeable between the cars, but I can't confirm that.

I just can't see them cutting those from the US car based on the standard equipment list at the alleged $30,000 starting price and the roughly $9,000 jump in base cost between the low-end A3 and base S3.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Interesting. The RS7 is already available in the US, though.



Erg.

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/audi-rs-7-shipping-port-may-already-us-dealers/

I swear there was a posted story several weeks ago about an LA-area dealer which had taken delivery of a red RS7, but apparently they're only officially launching right now.

Suppose maybe it's in close enough proximity to the LA show that they've reserved one of the five spots for it....

It's probably my only chance to ever see one in person, anyway, so I guess I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I really will be surprised if we don't see standard super sport seats on the US S3. They're standard in the S4 and S5 in this market as a means of differentiating the A and the S. They aren't even optional on the As that I know of.


Thats correct, but one of the reasons I jumped on the S-line comp pack is that they actually offered the S-line sport seats (not actual S5, mind you) with the S5 alcantara insert option. And I do love my alcantara:











The sport seats and the S5 seats are not that big of a difference having sat in them one after the other. They look a bit sportier with the integral headrests, but I had that in my old WRX.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Thats correct, but one of the reasons I jumped on the S-line comp pack is that they actually offered the S-line sport seats (not actual S5, mind you) with the S5 alcantara insert option. And I do love my alcantara:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, even the S4/S5 seats aren't as bolstered as my GLI "top sport" seats. Still, I think the S3 should have the "super sport" seats by default. Working against any case to be made against them would be your point- the S-line sport seats and the "super sport" seats aren't particularly different in overall shape and support. In the past, we haven't gotten Golf R super sport seats, for example, because of the lack of seat airbags and the much more purpose-built form of the seats. That doesn't really apply here, though. Or it shouldn't. Don't let us down, Audi. Please. 

Eye candy...

Yes, please:










Sort of want... to be left at the S-line level:










Not too offensive from this profile shot of the front bucket:










I guess I can't be too upset by the S-line seat; it's still worlds better than the excuse of a "sport seat" VW put in the US GTI and GLI fifth-gen cars. Frankly, this photo makes it appear to be as sporty as the B6 S4 Recaro bucket.

Please do pardon my incessant wondering and worrying... but it's only going to get worse the longer Audi drags this thing out.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Well you troopered this long, might as well wait to see it though. I gave up and succomed to the siren song that was the coupe I always truly wanted since 09.

I still cannot fathom that Audi had such a protracted release of this lineup. :facepalm:

Getting good bolsters in USDM vehicles is becoming increasingly difficult with the perpetual upsizing of the prototypical American fatass.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> Well you troopered this long, might as well wait to see it though. I gave up and succomed to the siren song that was the coupe I always truly wanted since 09.
> 
> I still cannot fathom that Audi had such a protracted release of this lineup. :facepalm:
> 
> Getting good bolsters in USDM vehicles is becoming increasingly difficult with the perpetual upsizing of the prototypical American fatass.


Yeah, but you also had the manual transmission requirement; I don't blame you one bit for bending. I've erred on the side of "apologist" thus far for the release timeline of the A3 and S3, and I fully understand why we're where we are. But the "apologist" side is waning in favor of the "gimmie gimmie NOW" American mentality. 

They have full permission to hold the lardbutt package when building my car. :belch:

In other news, so much for that update on Tuesday night making things better. This thing is still timing out and double-posting like a boss. Erg.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Is the gateway through subdriven now kaput? My old bookmark (and my forum browising) was via forums.subdriven.com and that seems to have totally vanished.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Actually, it looks to me like Subdriven was dumped a while back and may just have never been officially cut loose. I made a post in a bug thread about it, but I fully expect I'll hear that it's just now officially been put to bed as a result of the upgrade.

www.subdriven.com resolves, but look at the most recent content date- 2008. It's also not listed anywhere in VMG's portfolio on the corporate site.


----------

